# Happy Birthday Kage!



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok seing as she didnt put her D.O.B on her profile nobody will know its her brithday so thought id make it public lol

She is 21 today aswell

:gwavec :happybirthday :gwavec

Happy Birthday Emma


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Ebil!

It is on my profile, lmao. It says so on the bottom of the board.

*pokes*

Thanksyou


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well im very sorry but my time was set wrong!!!!!

And not evil! lully is more like it! :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

WOOOOO happy birth day!! :happybirthday :clap


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Wooo happy 21st!  :gwavec :bash


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

happy birthday emma x


----------

